# ميكانيك هاند بوك



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كتاب هدا يتكلم حول ربوات أي المكينات ديال التحكم الرقمي طريقة صنع ألة ربو ولغة التححكم وأيضا عن ديزاين بتاع
سمحوني عن الأخطأ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كتاب هدا يتكلم حول ربوات أي المكينات ديال التحكم الرقمي طريقة صنع ألة ربو ولغة التححكم وأيضا عن ديزاين بتاع
robot also some tutorial and Samples


----------



## شعاع الشمس (23 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يأخ ياسين


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى ياسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضاحي (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا اخ ياسين


----------



## yassine-maroc (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي الحبيب


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

*re*

مشكور اخي على الوصلة المفيدة:2:


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخى ياسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MDREAM (7 مايو 2007)

يسلموا عالكتاب يا معلم

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## المهندس يحيى (8 مايو 2007)

الكتاب محذوف من الرابط هل يوجد رابط جديد للكتاب؟ مع اعتزازي وتقديري...


----------

